# I found a dupe for Too Faced's "Glamazon" eyeshadow



## LeeleeBell (May 18, 2009)

Didn't know where else to put this...thought this was the best forum?

I bought "Sandstone" at ULTA (their store brand), thinking it was a pinky-brown color...that's how it looked in the store anyway, not at home or on my eyes. When I put it side by side with Too Faced's "Glamazon" (and swatched both) I realized it was the exact same color. So I thought I would share that with you, since the ulta brand is half the price of Too Faced single eyeshadows...


----------

